
African Countries (With Cities) API - babajidemm
https://github.com/babajidemm/african-countries-api
======
babajidemm
Currently, I am working on a personal project and I needed a list of all
African countries and their cities and some other data. I needed the data all
together. I searched and couldn't find a library/API that offered this. So, I
decided to implement it myself.

For this, I decided to use Node. I released the package yesterday on GitHub:
[https://github.com/babajidemm/african-countries-
api](https://github.com/babajidemm/african-countries-api)

Your feedbacks and suggestions are very welcome. I'd also like to hear from
people that will be using this module in their projects and experiences with
it.

#africancountries #api #africancities #nodejs #nodemodule
#africancountriescities #africancountriesapi

